# Black Sand Alternative



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

ok.. I decided to pick up some black sand from tractor supply company. it is their sandblasting sand. it is exactly the same as the black sand bought at your lfs except it is only a slight bit larger grain. but still the same. so anyone looking for black sand.. pick that stuff up. 50lb bag is only 7.75.

I was going to order the 3m colorquartz sand from a local retailer.. it would have been 90.00 shipped to me for 100lbs. no way!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Any brand/model names on that one?

I've read sandblasting grit is pretty sharp, so watch out if you have loaches, cories, or the like. 

Good score.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...reId=10551&ddkey=http:CatalogSearchResultView


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The larger the grit numerically, the finer the sand. 
At the link above, #20 grit is coarser (bigger bits) then #40 grit.


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

Did you have an "oily" residue on the top of the water when you washed this stuff? I just picked up a couple bags and rinsed some in a bucket. It has an oily residue on top of the water that has me worried. Its the same stuff you have from tractor supply.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Most sands do have some nasty stuff float to the surface when you wash them, and in my experience it was a thick oily scum at the top. Thankfully, once the tank matures, that stuff all goes away.

Is the sand you guys are using really that abrasive looking? If it's recycled sandblaster sand, I'd think the sand would be pretty rounded off after a few times 'round the blaster. 

I'm thinking of using this stuff for my next tank setup, and I'll have cories in there.


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply! It doesn't "feel" sharp to me. It does look really nice when it wet though! I am using it for my 40 gallon breeder tank 'm setting up for shrimp.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Make sure you post some pictures when you get it set up, with some close-ups of the sand. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Make sure you post some pictures when you get it set up, with some close-ups of the sand. I'd appreciate it!


Ditto.

Is it "shiny" like Tahitian Moon Sand is, or a matte or dull black like 3M ColorQuartz?


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

In the bag it looks shiny. I don't have any in the tank yet so not sure how it will appear under water. I'm washing it all right now and hopefully will get it in the tank this afternoon. I'll start a new thread for the tank when I get started.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I wonder if Home Depot, OSH, Ace...carries this stuff. I only occasionally saw it in the past and haven't seen it again recently.

The closest Tractor Supply is still 30 miles away!


----------



## Rupey (Nov 16, 2002)

I know the Ace here has it but it was $18.99 a bag there and $6.99 at Tractor Supply.
The tank is filling now and looks great! I'll start the new thread with some pics later today.


----------



## FISHIN (Oct 12, 2008)

Lot of black sandblasting sand is metal slag. SHARP STUFF that is the reason they use it for sandblasting.


----------



## angelfishman (Apr 20, 2003)

Torpedobarb said:


> ok.. I decided to pick up some black sand from tractor supply company. it is their sandblasting sand. it is exactly the same as the black sand bought at your lfs except it is only a slight bit larger grain. but still the same. so anyone looking for black sand.. pick that stuff up. 50lb bag is only 7.75.
> 
> I was going to order the 3m colorquartz sand from a local retailer.. it would have been 90.00 shipped to me for 100lbs. no way!


[QUOTE ]Lot of black sandblasting sand is metal slag. SHARP STUFF that is the reason they use it for sandblasting

so what is it? sand or metal slag? would like to get some,for my 55.but waiting for more info from anyone :confused1:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Torpedobarb said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...reId=10551&ddkey=http:CatalogSearchResultView


^ blasting grit...so not sand.


----------



## angelfishman (Apr 20, 2003)

I just looked it up on Google. it's Coal Slag.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

epicfish said:


> ^ blasting grit...so not sand.


that is why the title is black sand alternative


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the make up of the sandblasting sand that I am using is made up of silica. silica is the main makeup of sand. read down through it where it says silica is usually the form of quartz. hence the 3m colorQUARTZ sand. it is completely safe for aquarium use.. just wash it throughly. the grain make up isn't that large either.. fairly small grain.

Read This...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand


----------



## angelfishman (Apr 20, 2003)

epicfish said:


> ^ blasting grit...so not sand.


 
grit or sand no biggie to me.but it's still coal slag.
how good will it work in a aquarium ?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Black blasting grit grows plants very well, in my experience, but it is a killer for corydorus catfish. Blasting grit is sharp, by intent. When it gets dull it becomes less effective. I found it to be so sharp I had tiny cuts on my hands after planting using fingers, not tweezers. My corys survived a week or so before it killed them. I still used the stuff for a few years, but avoided fish that dig in the substrate, and it worked fine.


----------

